#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  PNBL Está chegando a hora.

## jocave

Amigos, estive reunido com outros 300 provedores de todo Brasil no - 3º ISP - Encontro Nacional de Provedores. Realmente esses 3 dias do encontro foram proveitosos em todos os aspectos, principalmente em relação ao PNBL - Plano Nacional de Banda Larga Onde nós os provedores, teremos a oportunidade de vender 1 Mb por R$ 35,00 aos nossos usuários. O gerente comercial da Telebras esteve presente e respondeu todas as dúvidas dos presentes, e definitivamente deixou claro o que é e como será implantado o PNBL. Os acessores diretos do Ministro da Telecomucações Paulo Bernardo, tambem estavam presentes e fizeram as devidas explanações dos objetivos do Governo. Aqui em minha região, poderemos começar a implantação do PNBL já no mes de agosto, e estou certo que será um sucesso. Uma condição para entrar no PNBL é possuir licença SCM, ou seja, Gatonet vai dançar.

----------


## roof45

pra mim o PNBL ja nasceu morto, pois como e que nao vai ser cobradas garantias de qualidade do servico, amigo jocave, as teles fazem o que querem e da meneira que quiserem, nao coloco muita fe no PNBL da maneira que esta, o que vai acontecer sao as teles com suas promocoes enganosas e cada vez descriminando agente, pequenos, acho que nao deviamos aceitar o planp do jeito que esta...mas quem somos nos (pelo menos gato net sim sehor, afinal todos fomos um dia), abracos a todos....

----------


## alexandrecorrea

1mb a 35,00 com 300mb de franquia ...

----------


## portalink

> 1mb a 35,00 com 300mb de franquia ...


Ai gente o Alexandre falou tudo ai...

----------


## jocave

Caro amigo, não se trata de fé, trata-se de investimentos e muito trabalho. Você deve ser novo no ramo, pois saiba que tenho provedor de internet desde os tempos da internet discada. Lembro-me que cobrava R$ 30,00 pela conexão e um belo dia apareceu o IG que ofereceu a Internet de graça para todos. Então, encarei o problema de frente e fui buscar soluções com trabalho e muita imaginação, e a prova que consegui passar pelo fato é que estou aqui prestando serviços de internet até hoje. Sempre fui legalizado e sou contra tudo que não é. A licença SCM é a parte mais barata de um provedor de internet, mas os gatunos não se preocupam com isso. Querem dinheiro a custo fácil, sem trabalho, sem investimento, poluindo as frequências e prestando serviços de péssima qualidade. Estive na reunião e o preço por Mb ofertado para nós os provedores será de R$ 114,00, é um preço excelente e posso colocar quantos clientes eu quiser e criar pacotes que eu quiser desde que respeite as regras estabelecidas de DECLARAR 5 clientes a cada 2 Mb, basta isso. Só que para usufruir desse preço, precisa ter a licença SCM. As grandes Teles podem oferecer o serviço e vão fazer isso, agora, ou você se entra no esquema e vende 1Mb a R$ 35,00 ou voce vai fechar as portas. Mas não me venha com esse papo de LUTAR CONTRA se nem ao menos voce é legalizado. Tambem fomos informados que em breve, estará liberado as emissões de licenças para quem quiser prestar seviços de TV a cabo. Foi apresentado muitos modelos de negocios de TV a cabo e quanto vai custar retransmitir o sinal dos canais. Uma excelente oportunidade de negocios.

----------


## Prime

Caro colela portal link explique melho o comentario que o Alexandre Correa fez pois ainda não entendi, acho que ainda não acordei !!! 1mb a 35,00 com 300mb de franquia ...

----------


## jocave

Voce poderá criar um pacote de 1MB por R$ 35,00 e estipular uma franquia para essa conexão. Ele deu exemplo de 300 MB. Consumidos os 300 MB pelo cliente, você poderá diminuir a banda, cortar a conexão, etc. Assim o seu cliente pode optar pela internet 1 MB a R$ 35,00 com franquia ou o seu pacote normal, sem franquia

----------


## portalink

> Caro colela portal link explique melho o comentario que o Alexandre Correa fez pois ainda não entendi, acho que ainda não acordei !!! 1mb a 35,00 com 300mb de franquia ...


Isso mesmo, 1 mega por 35,00 com franquia de 300 mb por mes, depois disso deve ficar como os acesso satelite e 3g, vc dividindo banda com um monte de gente.

----------


## evertonsoares

Mesmo que dê certo essa tranqueira de PNBL "coisa que dúvido" vamos no máximo nos padronizar aos moldes das demais operadoras que além de vender a internet tem mais atrativos na venda casada de serviços como por exemplo TV via satélite e telefone. Não tem jeito sempre estaremos 200 passos atrás das grades teles, por mais que nossa mão de obra seja boa não conseguimos competir em tecnologia e oferta de serviços....

----------


## misterbogus

"""114,00, é um preço excelente e posso colocar quantos clientes eu quiser e criar pacotes que eu quiser desde que respeite as regras estabelecidas de DECLARAR 5 clientes a cada 2 Mb"""[

114,00 por mega? !
acho mais fácil Jesus Quando voltar do Ceu puxar com ele um cabo de Fibra óptica.
5 clientes para dois megas? eta garantia essa. a oi faz 10 clientes por cada mega no velox.

35 reais por 1mb com franquia de 300mb. 
uma merda de plano, um lixo, pode ser até legal para o interior, mas capital, isso não dura para o usuário nem uma semana.
bem, se for botar um plano desse só para enchar linguiça, e ter acesso a megas mais baratos, ok. Essa é a unica justificativa de ofereçer um plano merda desse para os clientes.

----------


## jocave

Everton, estive na reunião e todos gostaram do PNBL, e olha que representávamos 14% dos municípios do Brasil. Minha visão tambem é animadora. Não é a solução, mas a diferença pois o cliente prefere pagar 35,00 com voce do que pagar 35,00 com a telefônica, seu serviço é diferenciado. Pense nisso

----------


## jocave

Pois é Sr. Mister Bogus, é a mais pura verdade R$ 114,00/Mb. A garantia é 20% da banda ou seja, 200 kbps. Ex. voce contarta um link de 2 Mb declara 5 usuários e o resto voce usa com outros clientes.

----------


## misterbogus

> Pois é Sr. Mister Bogus, é a mais pura verdade R$ 114,00/Mb. A garantia é 20% da banda ou seja, 200 kbps. Ex. voce contarta um link de 2 Mb declara 5 usuários e o resto voce usa com outros clientes.


ou seja, o mega é 114,00 . Dois megas é 228,00
5 clientes a 35,00 = 175,00
como eu vou declarar só 5 clientes
e o restante, vai ficar ilegal? com nota fria?

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

> ou seja, o mega é 114,00 . Dois megas é 228,00
> 5 clientes a 35,00 = 175,00
> como eu vou declarar só 5 clientes
> e o restante, vai ficar ilegal? com nota fria?


Tambem fiquei curioso

----------


## Prime

Opa, estou acompanhando e curioso, meu raciocinio esta meio lento, pra não dizer em leg !!!

----------


## lfaria

Ainda carece de mais explicações, mas parece razoável.

O problema são as diferenças de mercado, capital vs interior.

Os críticos devem saber que nada acontece de estalo ou por decreto, existe um tempo considerável para implantação desse plano, onde o melhor a fazer é se informar e planejar suas ações.

----------


## pedrobesse

Fico me perguntando como os caras aqui de Barra do Corda farão esse milagre, eles pagam por volta de 5 mil reais por um link de 20Mbps,
essa matemática não vai fechar!

----------


## roof45

nunca fui bom em matematica, mas pelo que vejo essa conta nao fecha nao...
faço minhas as contas do nosso amigo Mister Bogus.....

----------


## Nks

> Everton, estive na reunião e todos gostaram do PNBL, e olha que representávamos 14% dos municípios do Brasil. Minha visão tambem é animadora. Não é a solução, mas a diferença pois o cliente prefere pagar 35,00 com voce do que pagar 35,00 com a telefônica, seu serviço é diferenciado. Pense nisso


Concordo plenamente. Vai ser bom para todo mundo, para os provedores e para o cliente final principalmente.
Para os provedores, pois teremos os msm preços que a telefonica.
Para o usuario final, ele vai ter varias opcoes de 1mb. A telefonica, o provedor local, dentre outras. 
É diferente de hoje, que nao conseguimos acompanhar esses precos de DSL de 1mb. É como se fosse um duelo, onde de um lado estamos nós com 1 faca, e do outro as grandes teles com DSL e uma pistola na mao. Quem vai vencer, a faca ou a pistola!?
Ja com o PNBL estaremos em um duelo de pistola para pistola, ai vence quem der o tiro mais rapido!!!!

----------


## jocave

Não tem nada de ilegal. A regra é essa apenas basta declarar 5 usuários para cada 2 MB os restantes dos usuários você vende o plano que desejar usando o Link da Telebrás. Pronto assim a conta fecha e fica bom pra todo mundo

----------


## jocave

Faça a conta da seguinte forma:
Ex: Link de 40 MB
Clientes com plano PNBL = 100 X R$ 35,00 = R$ 3.500,00
Clientes sem PNBL = 700 (considerando 20 clientes/MB) X R$ 60,00 = R$ 42.000,00
R$ 42.000,00+R$ 3.500,00 = R$ 45.500,00 Faturamento
Link Telebras = R$ 4.560,00
Faturamento - Link Telebras = R$ 40.940,00

----------


## jocave

Pedro, lá na reunião tinha gente bem pior que voce. Mas é isso, o PNBL vai dispor isso de verdade. Eu tambem duvidava, mas o pessoal da Telebras explicou direitinho como vai funcionar, todos os presentes tiveram a oportunidade de fazer perguntas, sobre as duvidas existentes, e todas foram explicadas pelo pessoal da Telebras. O que foi legal é que nesse encontro, o governo não mandou "PEÃO" mandou os caras que decidem, os chefões, e nós os provedores fritamos os caras com perguntas das mais diversas duvidas e pasmem... foram prontamente respondidas diretamente sem enrolação. Sai de lá convencido da oportunidade que teremos.

----------


## Nks

mais em relacao a franquia ou limite de transferencia, ja foi estabelecido!? é 300mb? ouvi dizer que seria 500mb!?
isso ja esta estabelecido, ou nao!?

----------


## jocave

Voce precisa garantir 20% da banda para os usuários do PNBL ou seja, 200 kbps. Só isso

----------


## SantiagoMG

Jocave, lamento muito não ter ficado sabendo desse encontro de provedores, se ficasse sabendo com certeza teria ido. Minha visão perante o PNBL é também muito otimista, está me parecendo até agora que é a maior oportunidade de concorrermos de igual pra igual com as grandes operadoras, uma vez que o maior entrave para nosso crescimento era justamente o link por preços abusivos.

O certo é o seguinte, não adianta ficarmos pensando que o Plano não vai dar certo, temos que traçar estratégias pensando que ele VAI DAR CERTO, quer gostemos ou não, pois caso contrário seremos "engolidos" pelas grandes teles ou por aqueles que se prepararam. . 

A minha cidade ainda não está prevista para ser atendida pelo PNBL, mas já estou preparando minha estrutura, aumentado a capacidade das bases para suportar o aumento expressivo de banda ofertada e também já está quase finalizando minha SCM. E aí é que surge uma coisa curiosa, me dei conta que esse mito de SCM é complicada, cara e burocrática, não passa de balela, pois é super tranquilo o processo e o investimento é razoavelmente baixo, pois eu não tenho nem 200 clientes e não estou me apertando pra pagar.

Enfim, acredito que estamos numa fase de transição, onde a qualidade da banda larga no Brasil vai ter um salto na qualidade e um dos principais motivadores dessa melhoria seremos nós Pequenos Empreendedores. Precisamos acreditar mais nas potencialidades do nosso país e do nosso governo, mas principalmente das nossas próprias potencialidades.

----------


## jocave

Brilhante colocação. É isso mesmo, invista na legalidade e acredite no seu potencial. 
O PNBL é uma boa, eu acredito nisso. Seus amigos mineiros estavam lá e muito otimistas. Outra boa notícia que a Diretora da Anatel nos disse é que a Licença SCM vai cair o preço. Quem sabe os Gatos não acordem e tirem as referidas licenças. Até lá eu vou faturando

----------


## pp1wvc

Meu amigo ainda tem alguma esperança com o PNBL, no dia do encontro o mesmo secretario do ministro relatou que não sabia dizer nada sobre o termo, as 20 hs o JN divulgou o acordo. ACORDA BRAZIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pp1wvc

Oferta de link no atacado está restrita a um teto máximo de capacidade;

A oferta de uma capacidade de rede no atacado como parte dos compromissos de oferta de banda larga popular firmada entre as concessionárias e o governo traz um problema intrínseco: ela está limitada às empresas que primeiro pedirem essa oferta, pois existe um teto de capacidade máxima comercializada dentro do que foi acordado com o Ministério das Comunicações. Segundo o detalhamento dos Termos de Compromisso obtido por este noticiário, a oferta no atacado é restrita a empresas cadastradas no regime fiscal SIMPLES e não se confunde com a oferta de acesso local ou linha dedicada (EILD). As ofertas serão sempre em links de 2 Mbps que custarão R$ 1,1 mil no caso da Telefônica e R$ 1,2 mil no caso da Oi, fora a taxa de instalação de pouco mais de R$ 2 mil. Em municípios com menos de 20 mil habitantes, a capacidade máxima a que a concessionária se compromete a oferecer é de 32 Mbps, não mais do que 20% da capacidade máxima ou 20 Mbps (o que for maior) para uma mesma empresa. Ou seja, considerando que cada empresa solicitante contrate o mínimo de 2 Mbps, no máximo 16 empresas poderiam ser contempladas por esta oferta no atacado. Em municípios com mais de 20 mil até 40 mil habitantes, o teto é de 64 Mbps por município; em municípios até 60 mil habitantes, o teto é de 128 Mbps; e em municípios acima de 60 mil habitantes, o teto é de 256 Mbps por município. Numa cidade de grande porte, portanto, no máximo 128 empresas seriam contempladas pela oferta no atacado. O período mínimo de contratação é de 2 anos e o prazo de instalação é de 60 dias. Quando não houver capacidade de rede, a concessionária terá 180 dias para atender aos pedidos. Ela poderá restringir a oferta mediante análise de crédito, exigir multa rescisória antecipada e o serviço decorrente do uso da capacidade só poderá ser ofertado ao consumidor final. A comercialização para as administrações municipais será restrita a 8 Mbps e limitada ao atendimento em locais públicos.

fonte; Teletime

----------


## jocave

Bem amigo, ontem no encontro estava o Sr. Caio Bonilha _Presidente da Telebrás, ele foi muito claro em dizer que o Telebras vai disponibilizar links de 100 Mb para qualquer provedor que queira comprar, e disse que vai usar os anéis opticos existentes das grandes estatais, como a Petrobras, Eletronet, etc. Explicou como será a conexão provedor-POP Eletrobras, os tipos de conexão se será fibra ou rádio e em nenhum momento mencionou operadoras. O Sr. Caio não iria colocar o dele na reta, afinal ele é o presidente da empresa, dai, confio mais nele que é a fonte do que no Teletime, pois papel e txt da imprensa aceita tudo._

----------


## pp1wvc

Rogério Santana também foi...... Leia o que está escrito apenas, na matéria do Teletime, calcule e revise os prazos, afinal o PNBL já começou, voce vai encontrar o produto relativo ao seu futuro e de seu negócio.
"Palavras são facilmente esquecidas"

----------


## tecnologic

cara 1 mb por 35,00 limite 300 mb isso é piada 300 mb os meus clientes chegam tenhos clientes que chegam a passar de 1 gb que droga de plano.

----------


## PedroGabriel

Acho que tv não vai ser para nosso bico não, minha cidade e pequena uns 20.000 habitantes e a embratel já esta aqui oferecendo tv por 39,90!

----------


## jocave

.... Bernardo evita falar em "capitalização" da Telebrás, mas reconhece que o arranjo viabiliza o ingresso de investimento da Eletrobras na Telebrás e poderá ajudar a estatal de telecomunicações a alcançar as metas de investimento de R$ 1 bilhão por ano, previsto no início do PNBL. "Fizemos uma reunião e a Eletrobras deve entrar de sócia para termos mais recursos na exploração dessas fibras", disse ele. A Telebrás seria a responsável pela comercialização e relacionamento com os clientes. 

A ideia é que 100% dos municípios sejam atendidos pelo backhaul de banda larga da estatal até 2014. 

Fonte: Helton Posseti - Teletime



*Como eu disse, eu fico com o Presidente Caio*

----------


## jocave

> cara 1 mb por 35,00 limite 300 mb isso é piada 300 mb os meus clientes chegam tenhos clientes que chegam a passar de 1 gb que droga de plano.


Amigo, os 300 MB é um exemplo, voce pode criar o plano com a franquia que assim desejar. Esse é o grande barato do PNBL essa franquia, se não seria um tiro no pé.

----------


## SantiagoMG

> cara 1 mb por 35,00 limite 300 mb isso é piada 300 mb os meus clientes chegam tenhos clientes que chegam a passar de 1 gb que droga de plano.


Mas esse limite 300 MB foi apenas uma sugestão do Alexandre, e que por sinal julgo muito coerente, entretanto não quer dizer que vc tem que obrigatoriamente oferecer esse plano. 

Caso você faça uma análise e julgue que consegue fornecer mais tráfego pela franquia de R$35,00, 1 GB por exemplo , ao invés de 300 MB, não há nada que proíba. E caso o cliente não deseje limite de tráfego você pode oferecer uma opção pra ele também, só que com um valor um pouco mais alto, uns R$50,00 por exemplo, e tenho certeza absoluta que se hoje eu conseguisse vender 1 Mega sem limite de tráfego por R$50,00 seria muito bom pros meus clientes, e pra mim também, rsrsrs, pois aumentaria muito o números de assinantes.

Atualmente eu pago R$ 3.600,00 por um link de 6 Megas e o meu plano mais em conta é 300K (sem limite de tráfego) por R$ 50,00. Se hoje eu estivesse comprando link da Telebrás, com os mesmos R$3.600,00 eu poderia ter um link de mais de 30 Megas, ou seja 5 vezes mais do que tenho hoje. E com esse link de 30 Megas, seria muito mais fácil eu ofertar o plano que disse acima (1 Mega - R$ 50,00) do que 300K por R$50,00. 

Assim, no final das contas ganha o cliente e ganha o provedor, desde que haja um planejamento adequado. Na verdade o único que não ganha são as grandes Operadoras, que deixam de contar com a vantagem de possuir o monopólio sobre a venda dos links e com isso compensar a falta de gerência por parte deles. 

Há algum tempo estávamos muito defasados em relação à Teles no potencial tecnológico, pois posso dizer que há uns 03 anos não era fácil entregarmos um link de 1 Mega pra TODOS os clientes, mesmo que tivéssemos muito link sobrando, pois tínhamos muita limitação dentro da nossa própria rede local, que a maioria das vezes era em 2,4 Ghz, a qual na prática conseguíamos uns 4 megas por Interface, hoje em dia os equipamentos melhoraram a qualidade e conseguimos com facilidade trafegar 20 megas por interface, com equipamentos de baixo custo. Além disso ainda faltava experiência e conhecimento de nossa parte. Hoje em dia melhorou muito, estamos mais profissionalizados, e uma dos meios para essa melhoria é justamente este fórum, que é na verdade uma ferramenta de trabalho para quem trabalha com provedor no Brasil, nos ajuda a evoluir muito.

Com essas melhorias dos equipamentos e também melhoria da nossa parte, como técnicos, vencemos uma etapa que nos colocava em desvantagem às operadoras, que era com relação à construção de nossa rede interna e estabilidade da rede.

Mas em alguma coisas sempre estivemos muito a frente das operadoras, por exemplo, no quesito "Eficiência Administrativa", e principalmente na questão do atendimento ao cliente.

Assim, fomos melhorando e ganhando força, sendo que atualmente, um dos únicos fatores que nos colocam em desvantagem em relação à operadoras é justamente o alto valor dos links, pois estão monopolizados. 

Por isso acredito, e devo mesmo acreditar, que o PNBL pode nos ajudar a quebrar esse monopólio. Afinal, se não for através dele o que mais é que vai fazer as Teles baixarem o preço dos Links?? Por boa vontade e camaradagem é que não vai ser...

----------


## keniocesar

To na espera, hj já pago R$ 128,00 o Mega.

----------


## jocave

> Mas esse limite 300 MB foi apenas uma sugestão do Alexandre, e que por sinal julgo muito coerente, entretanto não quer dizer que vc tem que obrigatoriamente oferecer esse plano. 
> 
> Caso você faça uma análise e julgue que consegue fornecer mais tráfego pela franquia de R$35,00, 1 GB por exemplo , ao invés de 300 MB, não há nada que proíba. E caso o cliente não deseje limite de tráfego você pode oferecer uma opção pra ele também, só que com um valor um pouco mais alto, uns R$50,00 por exemplo, e tenho certeza absoluta que se hoje eu conseguisse vender 1 Mega sem limite de tráfego por R$50,00 seria muito bom pros meus clientes, e pra mim também, rsrsrs, pois aumentaria muito o números de assinantes.
> 
> Atualmente eu pago R$ 3.600,00 por um link de 6 Megas e o meu plano mais em conta é 300K (sem limite de tráfego) por R$ 50,00. Se hoje eu estivesse comprando link da Telebrás, com os mesmos R$3.600,00 eu poderia ter um link de mais de 30 Megas, ou seja 5 vezes mais do que tenho hoje. E com esse link de 30 Megas, seria muito mais fácil eu ofertar o plano que disse acima (1 Mega - R$ 50,00) do que 300K por R$50,00. 
> 
> Assim, no final das contas ganha o cliente e ganha o provedor, desde que haja um planejamento adequado. Na verdade o único que não ganha são as grandes Operadoras, que deixam de contar com a vantagem de possuir o monopólio sobre a venda dos links e com isso compensar a falta de gerência por parte deles. 
> 
> Há algum tempo estávamos muito defasados em relação à Teles no potencial tecnológico, pois posso dizer que há uns 03 anos não era fácil entregarmos um link de 1 Mega pra TODOS os clientes, mesmo que tivéssemos muito link sobrando, pois tínhamos muita limitação dentro da nossa própria rede local, que a maioria das vezes era em 2,4 Ghz, a qual na prática conseguíamos uns 4 megas por Interface, hoje em dia os equipamentos melhoraram a qualidade e conseguimos com facilidade trafegar 20 megas por interface, com equipamentos de baixo custo. Além disso ainda faltava experiência e conhecimento de nossa parte. Hoje em dia melhorou muito, estamos mais profissionalizados, e uma dos meios para essa melhoria é justamente este fórum, que é na verdade uma ferramenta de trabalho para quem trabalha com provedor no Brasil, nos ajuda a evoluir muito.
> ...


Até que enfim alguém centrado para debater com profundidade a questão. Coméntários sem sustentação e perguntas sem compromisso do pensar fecundam esse Forum. As pessoas querem a coisa pronta, feito mágica, e se da errado, a culpa é do governo, da crise, do´mundo ele nunca é o culpado. Nem bem saiu o PNBL, os chamados empresários do ramo, metem o pau e condenam tudo. Não tiram a bunda da cadeira para saber nada, para obter a informação, pra que??? Depois algum idiota me conta. Alguem aqui já entrou no site da ANATEL para debater as consultas públicas? Aposto que nem sabem o que é isso. Pois é. Conforme nosso amigo, altamente informado menciona lá em cima, "Isto é Brasil" Parabéns

----------


## TenneT

> Caro amigo, não se trata de fé, trata-se de investimentos e muito trabalho. Você deve ser novo no ramo, pois saiba que tenho provedor de internet desde os tempos da internet discada. Lembro-me que cobrava R$ 30,00 pela conexão e um belo dia apareceu o IG que ofereceu a Internet de graça para todos. Então, encarei o problema de frente e fui buscar soluções com trabalho e muita imaginação, e a prova que consegui passar pelo fato é que estou aqui prestando serviços de internet até hoje. Sempre fui legalizado e sou contra tudo que não é. A licença SCM é a parte mais barata de um provedor de internet, mas os gatunos não se preocupam com isso. Querem dinheiro a custo fácil, sem trabalho, sem investimento, poluindo as frequências e prestando serviços de péssima qualidade. Estive na reunião e o preço por Mb ofertado para nós os provedores será de R$ 114,00, é um preço excelente e posso colocar quantos clientes eu quiser e criar pacotes que eu quiser desde que respeite as regras estabelecidas de DECLARAR 5 clientes a cada 2 Mb, basta isso. Só que para usufruir desse preço, precisa ter a licença SCM. As grandes Teles podem oferecer o serviço e vão fazer isso, agora, ou você se entra no esquema e vende 1Mb a R$ 35,00 ou voce vai fechar as portas. Mas não me venha com esse papo de LUTAR CONTRA se nem ao menos voce é legalizado. Tambem fomos informados que em breve, estará liberado as emissões de licenças para quem quiser prestar seviços de TV a cabo. Foi apresentado muitos modelos de negocios de TV a cabo e quanto vai custar retransmitir o sinal dos canais. Uma excelente oportunidade de negocios.


Parabéns, amigo!
Afinal vc participou de uma reunião deste nível, e isto prova o que venho dizendo desde o início aqui no forum a respeito deste assunto. Só estava esperando tal definição exposta a alguma associação que nos represente dirimindo todos as minúcias em termos de dúvidas e esclarecimentos. Vi uma matéria, e até divulguei num tópico parecido aqui, onde o presidente da telebras celebrou o primeiro contrato do PNBL, porem anunciando um valor de 230,00 por mega contratado. Então pode ser que isto possa derivar-se conforme a região atendida, correto. Mas se for 114,00 melhor ainda, pois já estava me preparando para comprar a 230,00.
Por favor, se tem algum material que explane melhor tal encontro, contribua conosco aqui divulgando tal conteúdo de forma mais elucidativa possível, ok.
Abraço.

----------


## TenneT

Caro, Jocave! Teria alguma diretriz ou explanação em material divulgado resultante de tal encontro? Caso tenha, publique aqui ou passe-nos o link. Como estou cansado de dizer, aqui tem muita gente que so dá pitacos e torcem para que tudo dê errado, mesmo que dando tiros no próprio pé. Portanto vamos ao lado prático, onde quem não acha o PNBL interessante, não tem que se preocupar com tal assunto, e nós que estamos esperando os links acessíveis do PNBL procuremos centrar o foco nas questões práticas e analíticas do processo de adesão e disponibilidade, inclusive partindo por regiões contempladas inicialmente.
Para eu e muitos outros que tem de pagar 1.780,00 por mega (telemar) será uma verdadeira LIBERTAÇÃO. Como já analisei e vi anteriormente, o pop mais próximo de mim onde passa a rede da ELETRONET fica a 130km, mas buscarei lá com todo prazer.
Afinal se já estão definindo as metas, e já começaram a entregar tais links, uns amando ou outros odiando, para mim já não importa. O que importa, de fato, é que mesmo sendo rebatido desde o início em vários posts, agora para o meu benefício e o de muitos outros Brasil afora, vejo isto se tornando REALIDADE.
Abraço.

----------


## jocave

Bem amigos, acho que a melhor maneira, de sanar todas as dúvidas é fazer uma consulta direta. Segue então o contato que nos foi passado. Basta enviar um e-mail diretamente ao homem que ele vai te responder prontamente.

Claudio Santana Larangeira
Assessor
Diretoria Comercial
Telecomunicações Brasileiras S.A. -TELEBRÁS
SCS Qd. 9, Bl B, Torre B, Sala 301 - Ed. Parque Cidade Corporate
Brasília/DF - CEP 70308-200
+55 61 2027 1804
+55 61 9554 0421
[email protected]

----------


## TenneT

Corretíssimo, JOCAVE. Assim que se faz!
Obrigado e abraço.

----------


## UDIWIFI

> Faça a conta da seguinte forma:
> Ex: Link de 40 MB
> Clientes com plano PNBL = 100 X R$ 35,00 = R$ 3.500,00
> Clientes sem PNBL = 700 (considerando 20 clientes/MB) X R$ 60,00 = R$ 42.000,00
> R$ 42.000,00+R$ 3.500,00 = R$ 45.500,00 Faturamento
> Link Telebras = R$ 4.560,00
> Faturamento - Link Telebras = R$ 40.940,00


Ola, acho que so tem uma questão nessas contas que vc fez no meu entendimento !!! 
ex: os 100 clientes eu entendo que ficarão no PNBL ate tudo ok 

mais me conta o que garantirar que os outros 700 não correram para o PNBL das prestadoras concorrentes afinal ninguem vai querer fica pagando R$ 60,00 por exemplo enquanto seu vizinho paga R$ 35,00, agora me diz como a conta vai fechar ??? nos queremos ter o cliente de R$ 60,00 mais ai quem decide se fica ou não e o cliente ???

----------


## MorpheusX

A meses eu venho falando sobre esse assunto, que o ideal era o governo passar para nos os link e a gente oferecer... Mais felizmente alguem ouviu e aceitou esse plano...
Para todos isso e um plano exelente...

Parabens meu amigo... Para voce eu tiro o chapeu!!!




> Bem amigos, acho que a melhor maneira, de sanar todas as dúvidas é fazer uma consulta direta. Segue então o contato que nos foi passado. Basta enviar um e-mail diretamente ao homem que ele vai te responder prontamente.
> 
> Claudio Santana Larangeira
> Assessor
> Diretoria Comercial
> Telecomunicações Brasileiras S.A. -TELEBRÁS
> SCS Qd. 9, Bl B, Torre B, Sala 301 - Ed. Parque Cidade Corporate
> Brasília/DF - CEP 70308-200
> +55 61 2027 1804
> ...

----------


## jocave

> Ola, acho que so tem uma questão nessas contas que vc fez no meu entendimento !!! 
> ex: os 100 clientes eu entendo que ficarão no PNBL ate tudo ok 
> 
> mais me conta o que garantirar que os outros 700 não correram para o PNBL das prestadoras concorrentes afinal ninguem vai querer fica pagando R$ 60,00 por exemplo enquanto seu vizinho paga R$ 35,00, agora me diz como a conta vai fechar ??? nos queremos ter o cliente de R$ 60,00 mais ai quem decide se fica ou não e o cliente ???


Bem, o que você está querendo é garantia que seu cliente não vai mudar para as grandes. O mercado é concorrido e seu sucesso vai depender unica e exclusivamente da sua criatividade. Milagres não existem. Se você está procurando um negocio rentável, sem concorrencias (em teoria), você só tem duas saídas ou uma igreja ou um bordel, fora isso, é uma seleção natural, os mais expertos sobrevivem, os mais lerdos vão para o brejo. O PNBL não é obrigatório, mas se você não entrar, seu concorrente entra. Você já foi cliente de provedor de internet, coloque-se no lugar do seu cliente e pense:
" Eu uso muito a internet e vou consumir muito mais que a franquia ofercida" ou "Eu uso pouco e a franquia oferecida me atende"
No primeiro caso, voce está competindo com as grandes, mas lembre-se seu link de internet agora está mais barato, posso fazer planos mais competitivos.
No segundo caso, seu cliente vai para o PNBL mas ele vai consumir pouco e voce poderá colocar muitos mais clientes, voce passa a perna nas grandes em volume de conexões.
Pronto, é só uma questão de pensar um pouco.

----------


## Prime

Caro amigo JOCAVE, você que esteve lá na reunião e ficou bem informado sobre todos os detalhes, pergunta básica e deve ser de interesse de muitos aqui: *QUAIS OS PLANOS DE LINK Á SEREM VENDIDOS PARA OS PEQUENOS PROVEDORES 10 , 20 , 30 , ... OU SERÁ SOMENTE 100 MEGABITS AO VALOR DE r$ 114,00 O MEGA ????????????????????*

----------


## evertonsoares

> Caro amigo JOCAVE, você que esteve lá na reunião e ficou bem informado sobre todos os detalhes, pergunta básica e deve ser de interesse de muitos aqui: *QUAIS OS PLANOS DE LINK Á SEREM VENDIDOS PARA OS PEQUENOS PROVEDORES 10 , 20 , 30 , ... OU SERÁ SOMENTE 100 MEGABITS AO VALOR DE r$ 114,00 O MEGA ????????????????????*


Eu tenho essa mesma dúvida e uma outra sobre se realmente é necessário cumprir todas exigências estabelecidas pela Telebrás para entrega do link, porque duvido que a maioria dos provedores atendem os requisitos....

----------


## jocave

> Caro amigo JOCAVE, você que esteve lá na reunião e ficou bem informado sobre todos os detalhes, pergunta básica e deve ser de interesse de muitos aqui: *QUAIS OS PLANOS DE LINK Á SEREM VENDIDOS PARA OS PEQUENOS PROVEDORES 10 , 20 , 30 , ... OU SERÁ SOMENTE 100 MEGABITS AO VALOR DE r$ 114,00 O MEGA ????????????????????*


São oferecidos vários planos com o preço decaindo até chegar nos R$ 114,00 para 100 MB, mas para forçar a venda dos links de 100 MB, a Telebras fez assim, você fecha o contrato de 100 MB e pode dividir o recebimento em 5 etapas, ex:
Compro 20 MB hoje R$ 2.280,00/mês
Daqui 4 meses adiciono mais 20 MB R$ 4.560,00/mês
Mais 4 meses adiciono mais 20 MB ... e assim por diante até fechar os 100 MB.
Dai não vi vantagem nenhuma contratar planos mais caros e ir subindo, já que a demanta promete ser forte. Mas cada caso é um caso, o importante é planejamento.

----------


## jocave

Bem amigos, segue o link que mostra como as grandes empresas devem se comportar dentro do PNBL 01/07/11 - Confira os principais pontos do acordo com as teles para implementação do PNBL

----------


## izaufernandes

Será que tem alum video deste encontro na net? Como é que vão chegar com este tanto de banda no interior?

----------


## jocave

> Será que tem alum video deste encontro na net? Como é que vão chegar com este tanto de banda no interior?


Tudo foi filmado mas ainda não está disponível. Está em fase de edição

----------


## Nks

jovace, estou acompanhando o topico desde o inicio, porem eu vi em outros sites de noticias que a TeleBras, tercerizou infra-estrutura de 4 Teleoperadoras, que sao: Telefonica, Embratel, Oi e GVT, dessa maneira, cidades que sao atendidas por algumas dessas teles, ja poderao contratar o link da TeleBras por R$300,00 o MB a R$114,00 de acordo com a quantidade de link contrada.

É isso mesmo? Aqui na minha cidade contrato 10mb pela telefonica com fibra pagando 600,00 o MB. Sera que posso conversar com o gerente de negocios que fornece o meu link da telefonica, para meu provedor comecar a contratar o link da Telebras usando a infra-estrutra da Telefonica!??

----------


## misterbogus

CARO CAMARADA
na palestra alguém falou como vai ser resolvido o problema da ultima milha?
não adianta nada oferecer planos baratos com vc tendo que buscar no backbone, será trocar 6 por meia dúzima, pois hoje quem pode pegar direto nos bahkbones da gvt, e etc, pode pegar também muito barato o mega.

----------


## alexebrom

BOM QUERO INFORMAR O QUE EU ENTEDI SE TIVER ERRADO PESSO QUE ME CORRIGENS..

PLANO PNBL

valor pode chegar a 35,00 com impostos ok
existira uma franquia de consumo em MB ok
Nao somos obrigados a vendelo ok
Este plano Partirar por iniciativa e abastecimento de link vindos da Telebras ok
O planos aplica-se a novos contratos .
E Podemos vender os planos que ja temos . que nao tem franquia de consumo ok


duvidas
o plano so pode ser vendido . pelo consumo de link da telebras ????????????
posso cancelar meu contrato atual de link e optar pelo da telebras ????????????
como descubro se minha cidade ja estara incluida neste plano ???????


obrigado

----------


## deanactive

Caro Jocave,


Estava achando a sua exploanação fenomenal sobre o PNBL,porém sofri uma grande e abrupta mudança de pensamento quanto sua fundamentação sobre como ganhar dinheiro acrescentando a igreja, uma injúria! Claro que pode e tem o direito de expressar a sua opnião mais cair na generalização é um erro que sobrepõe a capacidade de outros que são corretos serem tidos como corretos, é como o senhor que age de forma honesta e coesa e mesmo assim subjulga os que não estão na legalidade referente a Anatel, sinto como evangélico uma ofensa as suas palavras! E creio que muitos outros que ouviram e ficaram calados deveriam se posicionar, pois quem cala concente, e eu e minha igreja não fazemos parte disso por isso estou aqui para defender quem verdadeiramente prega o evangelho e vive com honestidade conforme nos ordena a palavra de Deus!

_Sabendo que não foi mediante cousas corruptíveis, como prata ou ouro, que fostes resgatados do vosso fútil procedimento que vossos pais vos legaram, mas pelo precioso sangue, como de cordeiro sem defeito e sem mácula, o sangue de Cristo_ (1Pe 1.18-19). 

A igreja que pratica a corrupção está fadada ao fracasso e não aceitação perante Deus, mas não nos cabe julgar e sim sermos corretos e denúnciar o pecado, não fazer dele uma auto-defesa por não sermos como deveriamos, e tratar todos como iguais.

“Porque Deus não é injusto para ficar esquecido do vosso trabalho e do amor que evidenciastes para com o seu nome, pois servistes e ainda servis aos santos” (Hb 6.10)

Aqueles que são injustos e cobram pelo dom gratuito de Deus como ele diz: "de graça recebei de graça dai", não faz o seu dever de pregar como deveria um evangelho sem mácula.

E pra finalizar, não estou aqui repudiando, mais sim pedindo que o senhor se retrate, pois existem muitos e muitos cristãos e igrejas verdadeiras. "Muitos são chamados e poucos escolhidos", não podemos permitir que todos sejam tidos como apenas chamados e não escolhidos.

E parabéns pelo tópico, Deus te abençoe!!!

----------


## Nks

alguem sabe me dizer se essa informacao é veridica, sobre a TeleBras ter tercerizado a infra-estrutura da Telefonica? E onde a Telefonica ja atende, ja podemos contratar link pelo PNBL??
obrigado.

----------


## misterbogus

TELEFÔNICA, OI, EMBRATEL E ETC, disponibilizar a infra deles de ultima milha para atender provedores?
DUVIDO. nem mesmo eu faria isso, disponibilizar a minha infra para atender a concorrentes. (salvo parcerias).

eles vão é terceirizar a infra de fibra das operadoras, agora quer apostar quanto que a ultima milha eles não vão fazer?!!
eu perguntei isso, eu acho importante a té agora nada de informa



> CARO CAMARADA
> na palestra alguém falou como vai ser resolvido o problema da ultima milha?
> não adianta nada oferecer planos baratos com vc tendo que buscar no backbone, será trocar 6 por meia dúzima, pois hoje quem pode pegar direto nos bahkbones da gvt, e etc, pode pegar também muito barato o mega.

----------


## Nks

acho que se tiver essa tercerizacao, onde essas operadoras atendem, ja comecar a funcionar o pnbl para provedores por 300,00 mb ou menos dependendo da velocidade contratada, vai ser muito interessante, pois ja podemos vender esse plano do PNBL por 35,00 para o usuario final, o mais rapido possivel, no caso nos 90 dias no maximo mesmo.

----------


## TenneT

Para mim, está tudo normal seguindo como vinha dizendo, pois lembro-me desde as primícias de tal assunto várias vezes citadas pela Dilma e o Hélio Costa, quando ainda ministros. E com a palavra firme da presidente Dilma hoje, tudo está cada vez mais lúcido e real, uma vez que a principal prerrogativa de tal plano era fazer parceria com os pequenos provedores afim de realizarmos a "última milha", e ainda que a Telebras só faria atendimento direto ao consumidor caso não houvesse quem se dispusesse a fazê-lo.
Mas como o amigo JOCAVE pode constatar, aqui tem vários que continuam relutantes em levar tal plano como se fosse um concorrente, chegando dizer que é melhor continuarem reféns dos links das grandes teles diretamente e ao mesmo tempo fazendo concorrência com elas. Mas não me preocupo com tal renitência, pois saberão sentir tal realidade quando tiverem ao lado um outro provedor concorrente usando tais benefícios em preços de link (ressalvas apenas para quem ja tem links de valor parecido, como em SP).
Estou tirando a minha SCM e aguardando ansiosamente a disponibilidade em um pop a 130km de mim aqui no leste de Minas.
Abraços.
A ABRANET já tinha soltado uma nota a respeito de uma reunião no mês de maio requerendo o direito da fazermos parte do PNBL definitivamente, o que desde já manteve as minhas esperanças, pois o governo sempre soube do nosso papel neste contexto. PARABÉNS a todos que acreditaram nesta chance única de forma geral Brasil afora, principalmente entidades devidamente organizadas e representativas.
ABRINT - Associação Brasileira de Provedores de Internet e Telecomunicações - Reunião com o Senador Eduardo Suplicy - 2011

----------


## Alanonline

Estou muito otimista com tudo isso, creio que é a hora de nós provedores nos estruturarmos melhor, aqui mesmo já estamos com planejamento de setorizar mais ainda as nossas células para atender a demanda que vai ser grande, queremos concorrer de igual pra igual com as grandes teles, porem com um diferencial que é ter sinal onde eles nunca chegarão e ter um atendimento com excelencia, creio que este é o grande diferencial que vai fazer a gente sair ganhando, não quero esperar para ver o que vai acontecer, quero estar lá com o meu sinal quando estiver acontecendo !!!! Que venha o PNBL !!!!!

----------


## INFOPC

Estou ligado nisso, um abraço a todos e boa sorte que Deus nos abençoe!!!!!!!
Valeu Jocave pelas otimas dicas.

----------


## pp1wvc

*“Somos visceralmente contra sua aprovação”* *Na audiência pública conjunta de cinco comissões do Senado, realizada na semana passada, o presidente do grupo Bandeirantes, João Carlos Saad, reafirmou posicionamento contra a aprovação do PLC 116/2010 (antigo PL 29, na Câmara), que permite a entrada das teles na TV paga e acaba com o limite de 49% de participação de capital estrangeiro com direito a voto, estabelecido pela Lei do Cabo. Taxando a matéria de antidemocrática, disse que o projeto vai criar um monopólio das teles. “Vamos montar um monopólio de distribuição que ficará para sempre. O que nós precisamos é de competição e não é isso que temos no PLC 116”, afirmou.*
*“Não existem salvaguardas para concentração, permitindo que tudo fique na mão de uma pessoa só”, acrescentou.*
*Desde agosto do ano passado, o grupo Bandeirantes vem defendendo contra o PLC 116, pois sua redação “tromba com a realidade” e “protege o mais forte”. De acordo com o vice-presidente executivo do grupo, Walter Vieira Ceneviva, “com a atual redação do projeto somos visceralmente contrários à sua aprovação”.*
*PORTEIRO*
*Saad, que também preside a Associação Brasileira de Radiodifusores (ABRA), apontou na audiência que, entre tantas inconsistências no projeto, “mantiveram o porteiro, o que significa que a empresa privada continuará dizendo quem entra e quem não entra, o que não permite um tratamento igual”. Para ele, há um conflito de interesses na medida em que as teles são os “gatekeepers” [porteiros]. “Ou esta entrada é regulamentada por lei ou o Estado brasileiro deveria ser este porteiro”, argumentou.*
*O presidente da Abra ressaltou alguns artigos que, em sua avaliação, contrariam os interesses do povo brasileiro: o art.17, que estabelece um teto para os canais brasileiros, ou ainda o art. 37, que limita a 50% a participação dos radiodifusores nas empresas de telecomunicações. “Eu sou hoje um operador de cabo [a Band tem 90% da TV Cidade]. Quando esse projeto passar, tenho que fechar a empresa”, frisou.*
*O representante da Abra defendeu que cada pacote de TV a Cabo tenha 50% de conteúdo nacional e um limite de até 20% dos canais de um pacote para produção de um determinado grupo. Saad pontuou outras questões como o must carry; a falta de limitação de publicidade na TV por assinatura e o fato de o PLC ter ignorado os temas debatidos na Conferência Nacional de Comunicação.*
*Saad atacou a Agência Nacional de Telecomunicações por ficar dez anos sem fazer licitação de TV a cabo e agora está querendo regular o setor. Em sua opinião, em vez disso, a agência deveria se preocupar com o preço alto da assinatura básica da telefonia e em controlar os bens reversíveis das concessionárias de telefonia: “Foram repassados para as concessionárias mais de 6.500 imóveis da União, avaliados à época em R$ 80 bilhões e que não sabemos como estão”.*
*Ele lembrou ainda que o ministro das Comunicações, Paulo Bernardo, se declarou “ministro das teles”.*
*A audiência envolveu as comissões de Constituição e Justiça (CCJ); Ciência e Tecnologia (CCT); Assuntos Econômicos (CAE); de Constituição, Justiça e Cidadania (CCJ); de Educação, Cultura e Esporte (CE); e de Meio Ambiente, Defesa do Consumidor e Fiscalização e Controle (CMA). O dirigente do Grupo Bandeirantes conclamou os senadores a discutirem o projeto, ao contrário do que ocorreu na Câmara dos Deputados. Na Casa, o texto foi aprovado nas comissões sem passar pelo plenário. (continua...)*

----------


## pp1wvc

*Presidente da Telebrás acena para entrada de estrangeiros na estatal* *O novo presidente da Telebrás, Caio Bonilha, não demorou muito para mostrar porque foi colocado no cargo pelo ministro das Comunicações, Paulo Bernardo, no lugar de Rogério Santanna. Bonilha anunciou nesta quarta-feira, em entrevista à Reuters, que “não está descartado que novos sócios – leia-se teles – entrem na Telebrás. Ao demitir Santanna e substituí-lo por Caio Bonilha no comando da empresa responsável pelo plano nacional de banda larga, o ministro deu sinal de que estava empenhado em se aproximar das operadoras estrangeiras.*

----------


## pp1wvc

*Ex-diretor comercial da Telebrás, Caio Bonilha é considerado um gestor alinhado ao projeto do ministro de incluir as empresas estrangeiras de telefonia na execução do PNBL. Logo em seu primeiro pronunciamento, Bonilha tratou de mostrar que estava disposto a se associar às grandes operadoras de telecomunicações. “A linha estatizante da gestão anterior ficou no passado”, disse ele, em seu discurso de posse. “O foco agora é comercial. Estamos vivendo uma transição”, completou.*
*Antes da mudança na direção da Telebrás, a empresa sofreu um corte de 95% no orçamento, que era de R$ 3,2 bilhões. Esses recursos estavam previstos para serem investidos em 2010 e 2011. Numa atitude clara de esvaziamento da empresa, as verbas foram reduzidas para apenas R$ 50 milhões no início de 2010. O objetivo desse corte era enfraquecer a direção de Rogério Santanna, que pretendia seguir as orientações de Lula e colocar a empresa como competidora das teles.*
*O plano de Santana, abandonado por Paulo Bernardo e Caio Bonilha, era impedir que o cartel das teles seguisse agindo com métodos monopolistas, praticando preços abusivos, entregando péssimos serviços à população e servindo como um obstáculo à expansão da internet no Brasil. As medidas, anunciadas agora por Bonilha, só vêm confirmar que a mudança na orientação do Ministério das Comunicações e na direção da Telebrás, visam mesmo enfraquecer a atuação da estatal e agradar as teles.*

Fonte: Hora do Povo

----------


## pp1wvc

Aos Otimistas aqui vai mais um pouquinho de Otimismo.....

...Flavia Lefévre também rebate as declarações do ministro de que o plano foi feito sem nenhum dinheiro público. "O próprio presidente da Telefônica falou que não dá para oferecer o serviço sem a telefonia fixa. E a assinatura básica é o que? Elas vão usar um recurso público para implantar uma infraestrutura privada, _ através do subsídio cruzado_", diz ela. Para a advogada, o ministro fez um "jogo de cena" ao anunciar o PNBL sem divulgar os Termos de Compromisso. "O ministro vem a público, faz um carnaval daqueles e até hoje não temos os termos. Acho uma comédia"... 

Essa é a palavras senhores que faltam aos pequenos provedores " _através do subsídio cruzado"_* 


...*TIM anuncia acordo com Telebrás e adere ao PNBL...

Fonte Teletime;

Alguém se arrisca a ser otimista com o PNBL dos Irmãos metralhas....

----------


## misterbogus

é isso que eu estava falando

dizer que que a Telebrás vai vender mega barato é fácil.
hoje no rio, comprando a mesma quantidade de megas eu conseguiria mais barato o valor do mega.
MAS O PROBLEMA É
COMO FAZER A ULTIMA MILHA? COMO TRAZER DO BACKBONE, PTT METRO, E ETC, ATÉ O MEU PROVEDOR?

A TELEBRÁS FARA A ULTIMA MILHA?

DUVIDOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TenneT

Em contato direto com a TELEBRAS, obtive a informação que para os pequenos provedores que não puderem retirar em FO, a torre da Telebras atenderá Links por Rádio próprio (capacidade de até 200mbps) com alcance de até *50km*.
INFORME-SE DIRETAMENTE: [email protected]ras.com.br

----------


## misterbogus

> Em contato direto com a TELEBRAS, obtive a informação que para os pequenos provedores que não puderem retirar em FO, a torre da Telebras atenderá Links por Rádio próprio (capacidade de até 200mbps) com alcance de até *50km*.
> INFORME-SE DIRETAMENTE: [email protected]


ta aí algo extremamente produtivo!!!
obrigado Tennet

----------


## UDIWIFI

> é isso que eu estava falando
> 
> dizer que que a Telebrás vai vender mega barato é fácil.
> hoje no rio, comprando a mesma quantidade de megas eu conseguiria mais barato o valor do mega.
> MAS O PROBLEMA É
> COMO FAZER A ULTIMA MILHA? COMO TRAZER DO BACKBONE, PTT METRO, E ETC, ATÉ O MEU PROVEDOR?
> 
> A TELEBRÁS FARA A ULTIMA MILHA?
> 
> DUVIDOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Aproveitando a sua observação vou colocar mais uma em questão que dificulta para os provedores, na verdade não e so a questão do Mega chegar na torre, pois ainda vamos ter que convence o cliente a compra nossos (kits clientes ex: airgrid ) a R$ 300,00 enquanto a operadora vai entregar o 3g com 1mb de velocidade a R$ 96,00 e ainda divide pro cliente veja o link abaixo:

TIM oferecerá banda larga 3G de 1 mega por R$ 35, pelo PNBL 

Eu acho que so tem uma forma de sairmos dessa: o 3g das operadoras não aguentar o fluxo e virar uma bosta coisa que não e muito dificil pois 3g não funciona nem pagando caro quero ver quase de graça !!!

Alguem tem algum comentário a respeito ???

----------


## misterbogus

amigo
pega uma dessas maquininhas de cartão de crédito
aqui a sem fio está custandoo 50,00 por mês.

como eu não trabalho só com internet acaba sendo jogo

----------

